# On the streets of Tokyo



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

IMO Japanese girls are not the most beautiful, but they sure know how to dress.....
























































































my faovurite
























































































































my second favourite


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

The women in Osaka have a wierd clothe taste. They looking like models. I don`t really find it sexy or beautiful. The rest is okay.


Boah this women is beautiful.








I think everyboddy know which women i mean.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

beautiful girl, i say this one 









for best dressed however....
top:








skirt:









please dont move this to skybar...this is not a "girls thread" let's talk about the dresses and the fashion, you dont see this in other cities.


----------



## pottebaum (Sep 11, 2004)

In doesn't seem all that different from any major city I've been to.


----------



## The Boy David (Sep 14, 2004)

pottebaum said:


> In doesn't seem all that different from any major city I've been to.


To be fair, as much as Tokyo is an awesome place, every city in the world has beautiful women. (some of those girls in the pictures are hot, mind)

Many say that my city, Glasgow, has the best fashion sense in the world, I believe the quote I read once was "Effortlessly fashionable".

But as I said, every city has their lookers


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

oh please....this is thread is not about BEAUTIFUL WOMEN (or is it?)

i think most places you go, there are lookers and there are people who know how to dress, but most people wear rather boring clothes..you have to really look to find fashionable women.


----------



## DoubleR (May 21, 2005)

Sen said:


> IMO Japanese girls are not the most beautiful, but they sure know how to dress.....


So do you think the Chinese girls are that beautiful or know how to dress?


----------



## M.Poirot (May 8, 2005)

DoubleR said:


> So do you think the Chinese girls are that beautiful or know how to dress?


No need to get worked up, it's just his opinion.  I'm sure you have girls that you think are beautiful and some that aren't.

BTW-Some of those girls are looking GOOD.


----------



## ILoveChina (May 24, 2005)

very fashion


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

DoubleR said:


> So do you think the Chinese girls are that beautiful or know how to dress?


that very much depends....


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

Sen said:


>


apparently, those photos are not in Tokyo.　Precisely, all the summer shots are in Tokyo, in Shinjuku area only, but all these winter shots are *not* in Tokyo but in Fukuoka City.


----------



## LuckyLuke (Mar 29, 2005)

She could be the japanese Mariah Carey.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

> apparently, those photos are not in Tokyo.　Precisely, all the summer shots are in Tokyo, in Shinjuku area only, but all these winter shots are not in Tokyo but in Fukuoka City.


yeah i noticed that Fukuoka University Hospital sign lol.

cool, must be the first time ever to see Fukuoka street level pictures, do you have more?


----------



## juan_en_el_valle (May 10, 2005)

Woooow sexy!


----------



## Third of a kind (Jun 20, 2004)

Wow, Sen you made my day with this one...easily Thread of the day...


----------



## Renkinjutsushi (Dec 4, 2004)

LuckyLuke said:


> She could be the japanese Mariah Carey.
> 
> http://img185.echo.cx/img185/9961/1091832955105gz.jpg


IMO she looks more like Ayumi Hamasaki.


----------



## Kanji (Feb 27, 2005)

wooooooooooooooooooow! 

------------------------------------------------------------------KANJI, AHO BAJO


----------



## Monkey (Oct 1, 2002)

really WOOOW!!
I ALWAYS LIKED JAPAN!


----------



## Jose Luis (Jun 15, 2004)

HEY SOME OF THEM ARE REALLY CUTE! and of course all amazingly stylish.


----------



## M.Poirot (May 8, 2005)

Renkinjutsushi said:


> IMO she looks more like Ayumi Hamasaki.


I don't know... I thought Hamasaki had brownish hair last time I checked? Oh yeah, and her eyes are more  , if you know what I mean.  

BTW, I see you changed your avatar to the girl from Battle Royale. Great Movie!


----------



## tommygunn (Apr 11, 2005)

japanese girls are fine shame its so far away.


----------



## tommygunn (Apr 11, 2005)

the japanese people know how to look stylish thats for sure.


----------



## carry_a_torch (Apr 30, 2005)

see here
http://www.style-arena.jp/english/index.htm


----------



## DoubleR (May 21, 2005)

1. Raw physical appearance (DNA).
2. Sense (brain to think).
3. Fashion (knowing how to wear thus choosing what to wear).

1+2=3. So only wearing brand goods or taking plastic surgery never makes yourself looking good.


----------



## M.Poirot (May 8, 2005)

DoubleR said:


> The surname "Hamazaki":
> 
> •l?è = Possibility of Zainichi
> à_?è = Traditionally Japanese
> ...


But, •l?è�‚ä‚Ý isn't her real name. It's actually à_?è•à. Look here

http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/•l?è‚*‚ä‚Ý


----------



## DoubleR (May 21, 2005)

M.Poirot said:


> But, •l?è‚*‚ä‚Ý isn't her real name. It's actually à_?è•à. Look here
> 
> http://ja.wikipedia.org/wiki/•l?è‚*‚ä‚Ý


*ウィキペディアには現在この名前の項目はありません。* LINK ERROR.


----------



## DoubleR (May 21, 2005)

Bond James Bond said:


> Of the guys, I like this guy the best. He's the most original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That picture is in Fukuoka, not Tokyo.


----------



## Bond James Bond (Aug 23, 2002)

Of the guys, I like this guy the best. He's the most original. 










But yeah, most of those women are pretty hot.


----------



## M.Poirot (May 8, 2005)

DoubleR said:


> *ƒEƒBƒLƒyƒfƒBƒA‚É‚ÍŒ»?Ý‚±‚Ì–¼‘O‚Ì?€–Ú‚Í�‚è‚Ü‚¹‚ñ?B* LINK ERROR.


Here, then, I copied it from Wikipedia. Note that "a" has been replaced by ‚*

•l?è �‚ä‚Ý?i‚Í‚Ü‚³‚« �‚ä‚Ý?A1978”N10ŒŽ2“ú - ?j ‚Í“ú–{‚Ì?—?«‰ÌŽè‚Å�‚é?B•Ÿ‰ªŒ§•Ÿ‰ªŽs?o?g?B–{–¼‚Í?Aà_?è•à?i“Ç‚Ý‚Í“¯‚¶?j?Bˆ¤?Ì‚Í?u�‚ä?v?BŒ|”\Ž––±?ŠƒAƒNƒVƒ”?Š‘®?B?Š‘®ƒŒƒR?[ƒh‰ïŽÐ‚ÍƒGƒCƒxƒbƒNƒX?B

–¼Žš‚Ì?u•l?è?v‚Ì?³‚µ‚¢“Ç‚Ý•û‚Í?u‚Í‚Ü‚´‚«?v‚Å‚Í‚È‚*?u‚Í‚Ü‚³‚«?v‚Å‚*‚é?B

Ž„?¶Šˆ‚Å‚Íƒ`ƒ?ƒ?‚ð3•CŽ”‚Á‚Ä‚¢‚é‚Æ‚©?B?g’·[email protected]‘Ì?d40kg


----------



## DoubleR (May 21, 2005)

M.Poirot said:


> Here, then, I copied it from Wikipedia. Note that "a" has been replaced by ‚*
> 
> •l?è �‚ä‚Ý?i‚Í‚Ü‚³‚« �‚ä‚Ý?A1978”N10ŒŽ2“ú - ?j ‚Í“ú–{‚Ì?—?«‰ÌŽè‚Å�‚é?B•Ÿ‰ªŒ§•Ÿ‰ªŽs?o?g?B–{–¼‚Í?Aà_?è•à?i“Ç‚Ý‚Í“¯‚¶?j?Bˆ¤?Ì‚Í?u�‚ä?v?BŒ|”\Ž––±?ŠƒAƒNƒVƒ”?Š‘®?B?Š‘®ƒŒƒR?[ƒh‰ïŽÐ‚ÍƒGƒCƒxƒbƒNƒX?B
> 
> ...


From Wikipedia: 浜崎 あゆみ 福岡県福岡市出身。

The first thing comes to my mind when imagine Fukuoka is a sheer number of both Zainichi and non-Zainichi Koreans living in that city. Height 157cm is like 14 years old girl's height. It's far from the model standard. Let alone if physically fit or not.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

LOL

pepsi, why are you so obsessed with race?

so there are 1% non-Japanese living in Japan..big deal..


----------



## M.Poirot (May 8, 2005)

DoubleR said:


> From Wikipedia: •l?è �‚ä‚Ý •Ÿ‰ªŒ§•Ÿ‰ªŽs?o?g?B
> 
> The first thing comes to my mind when imagine Fukuoka is a sheer number of both Zainichi and non-Zainichi Koreans living in that city. Height 157cm is like 14 years old girl's height. It's far from the model standard. Let alone if physically fit or not.


All right then. Believe what you will. I respect your opinion. 

Just...don't turn this thread into a Japan vs. Korea flaming thread.


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

Bond James Bond said:


> Of the guys, I like this guy the best. He's the most original.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


he's far from the original.
BTW, smoking while walking on a street is strictly prohibited in most of the big cities in Japan by municipal law, so kind of a surprise for me to see this guy running a risk of being punished by a fine.


----------



## coldstar (Jan 14, 2003)

kyenan said:


> The girls in the pix are not particularly fanshionable, but normal. Sen, what made you think that they were particularly fashionable? You can see girls dressed like that not only in major cities, but also in any city whether it's big or small.


agree. too plain sight for the Japanese. 
these Tokyo pics were taken only in Shinjuku, but Tokyoites who lead the fashion won't gather in Shinjuku !!
Shibuya, Ginza, Roppongi... those are the cutting edge trendy zones in Tokyo fashion.


----------



## Vapour (Jul 31, 2002)

waterloo said:


> I think Hamasaki is very over-rated.


I agree


----------



## Tom_Green (Sep 4, 2004)

Some Tokyo street scenes from me.


----------



## Sen (Nov 13, 2004)

Post some GINZA pics, (or shibuya)


----------



## shibuya_suki (Apr 24, 2005)

watching japanese girl is a major important part of street life in tokyo


----------

